# this is why moderators suck.



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

they trash "exciting/fun/active" topics


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> they trash "exciting/fun/active" topics


So far those "exciting/fun/active" topics you referred to looked more like "stupid/offensive/flamebait" topics.  I say moderator are doing a rather good job.  Go try gamefaqs for a week and come crying back.


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Tasting urine and semen are fun topics? There's been a lot of garbage being posted on GBAtemp lately, and they are merely cleaning up the trash.


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

they only reason you wouldnt like to know what sperm tasted like is because you've tasted it before,

leave it open for the reast of us who dont go around tasting sperm... PLEASE!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

They didn't trash them, they moved them to the testing area, and the mods here are amongst the best.  I don't know any other forum that would of even allowed the topics.


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> they only reason you wouldnt like to know what sperm tasted like is because you've tasted it before,
> 
> leave it open for the reast of us who dont go around tasting sperm... PLEASE!!


You should be thankful for being in such great community with awesome moderators.  It's simply a retarded topic even for me.


----------



## lagman (Apr 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> They didn't trash them, they moved them to the testing area, ....



What he said...


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 12, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> They didn't trash them, they moved them to the testing area, and the mods here are amongst the best.  I don't know any other forum that would of even allowed the topics.



QFT


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

i'd like abit of closure on the topics before the get trashed though,

who is it hurting? no one!!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> i'd like abit of closure on the topics before the get trashed though,
> 
> who is it hurting? no one!!



Translation : Hit me with the ban hammer ... I dare you!


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> i'd like abit of closure on the topics before the get trashed though,
> 
> who is it hurting? no one!!



But they're not trashed... just moved...


----------



## lagman (Apr 12, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82165


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

GBAtemp's moderators have always been carefully picked. They're not nazis but they aren't loosey-gooseys either.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> i'd like abit of closure on the topics before the get trashed though,
> 
> who is it hurting? no one!!



Post this again once your topics have been trashed?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> they trash "exciting/fun/active" topics



shut your whore mouth you whore


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

move them back!! whose with me!!


----------



## Westside (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> move them back!! whose with me!!


Sorry, that was uncalled for...


----------



## Rayder (Apr 12, 2008)

I've said this before, but I'll say it again.....

I support the mods/admin to run their forum any way they see fit.  If that means one of MY posts/replies gets deleted or locked or whatever, so be it.  I may not like it, but I'd accept it.

People just need to think a bit before posting, that's all.

Now, I don't know what posts got deleted or locked of yours, but I'm sure they had a good reason for doing so.

Gotta go!  The newest episode of Battlestar Galactica is coming on!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> jalapeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that they still didn't realize the topic had been moved and then actually had to be guided there by lagman explains alot about them and why they actually started the topics to begin with!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 12, 2008)

you unintentionally crack me up jalapeno


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

its in the testing area... no shit.

but it gets no action in there at all


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> move them back!! whose with me!!


----------



## Tanas (Apr 12, 2008)

The mods here are pretty good, well... apart from that Thug fella that is.


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

btw Trolley Dave,

what does your dad's sperm taste like?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Just ban the clown, and get it over with.


----------



## science (Apr 12, 2008)

Epic topic?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't get how the clown managed to rack up so many posts before anyone noticed him!


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno: You're behavior is unacceptable. Your topics are on the line of what we allow and we only moved them to the testing area. But that last post was unacceptable. If you continue, I will suspend you.


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

haha

nice... you got me!! even threw in a toilet gag...

got anymore killer calls for me?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

They are just doing their job. If you don't like the rules go to another forum.


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

Trolley Dave insulted my mum, shes not even involved in all this!!!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 12, 2008)

just ban him jumpman, you know you want to, and so does everyone else :/


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 12, 2008)

So did you just break up with your missus or something...


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

i vote banning him


300th post YAY


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 12, 2008)

Suspend him first and then if he still jerks around, ban.


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a shame when someone tries to start a mutiny like this. Then it's sad when the guy fails to recruit even one member to his side (not even a scorned noob!). The mods/admins here are pretty damn excellent in my experience.

*MOD EDIT:* Changed one word. No name calling.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't you realize.
the admins pay for this site just so you can post a thread about how how much they suck.
Now, are they really that bad?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you know what makes my fellow staffers excellent moderators/etc, jalapeno? It's the fact that you've created a topic for the purpose of insulting us and our work, yet we have allowed it to continue. Be thankful you're part of a community that values freedom of speech and self-expression. If this were another forum your constant attempts to belittle our work every time someone moves one of your wholly inappropriate topics would have gotten you banned long ago.


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Do you know what makes my fellow staffers excellent moderators/etc, jalapeno? It's the fact that you've created a topic for the purpose of insulting us and our work, yet we have allowed it to continue. Be thankful you're part of a community that values freedom of speech and self-expression. If this were another forum your constant attempts to belittle our work every time someone moves one of your wholly inappropriate topics would have gotten you banned long ago.



Hey, go do your job. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82114&st=30


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 12, 2008)

Ban this loser already. All he does is say ''W00 360 ftw! ps3 teh sux, modz are teh stupids and im teh smertz!''
...
Need I say more?


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> Ban this loser already. All he does is say ''W00 360 ftw! ps3 teh sux, modz are teh stupids and im teh smertz!''
> ...
> Need I say more?



Ban this loser already. All he does is say "You fucking fanboy! The PS3 is OBVIOUSLY superior!"


----------



## PapiChulo (Apr 12, 2008)

No. Moderators suck because instead of getting laid like the rest of humanity, they spend their time being hall-monitors telling kids to not run in the hallways. This is most likely represents the most substantial bit of power they will even experience so I won't begrudge them that. The more successful ones might evolve into Homeowners Association board members, that is if they move out of mom's basement.

That is all.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 12, 2008)

PapiChulo said:
			
		

> No. Moderators suck because instead of getting laid like the rest of humanity, they spend their time being hall-monitors telling kids to not run in the hallways. This is most likely represents the most substantial bit of power they will even experience so I won't begrudge them that. The more successful ones might evolve into Homeowners Association board members, that is if they move out of mom's basement.
> 
> That is all.



If you have a problem with us, then leave. We apparently aren't horrible as you say as you are still here.

Oh, and yes. You caught me. I always longed for the day that I could be the next hall monitor in elementary school. But alas, I never got the opportunity so I decided to spend the next nine years of my life living in my parent's basement where I rapidly moderate every post on a forum while wearing a hall monitor sash and turning away droves of begging women because I have a new dream. To be on the homeowner's association board. Yes, you indeed know me well.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 12, 2008)

PapiChulo said:
			
		

> No. Moderators suck because instead of getting laid like the rest of humanity, they spend their time being hall-monitors telling kids to not run in the hallways. This is most likely represents the most substantial bit of power they will even experience so I won't begrudge them that. The more successful ones might evolve into Homeowners Association board members, that is if they move out of mom's basement.
> 
> That is all.



WTF... 

lol serious idiots itt


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> PapiChulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, then you really dropped the ball between bob and kupo, didn't you?


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

trust ZeWarriorReturns to try and sway a topic into a 360 vs PS3 debate

*clap* *clap*


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

I name searched myself and found this thread

hay guyz wats goin on?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> trust ZeWarriorReturns to try and sway a topic into a 360 vs PS3 debate
> 
> *clap* *clap*



Nothing to do with the post at all. Trust Jalawhothefuckcares to make another retarded post for the sake of a flame war. Offtopic, in all honesty, you had no reason to say anything to my message. If I had aimed it at you, fine, but since I didn't. FUCK OFF.


----------



## noisound (Apr 12, 2008)

lol name searching yourself, loser

*goes to search noisound*

;P


@PapiChulo

taking a shot at the mods to see if you can push them to ban you ? lol


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

ZeWarriorReturns said:
			
		

> jalapeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 12, 2008)

Did anyone ever see that ventriloquist who had a jalapeno on a stick as one of his characters?

http://www.talentbookingusa.com/comedy/jeff-dunham-movie.htm

I don't know what could have made me think about impaling a jalapeno on a stick, but anyway, hope you enjoy the link.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Apr 12, 2008)

The mods in this site are fine. I got no complaints against them. They're doing a fine job, in my opinion.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 12, 2008)

jalapeno said:
			
		

> trust ZeWarriorReturns to try and sway a topic into a 360 vs PS3 debate
> 
> *clap* *clap*



How hypocritical. 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1033753
...
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...st&p=996032

Need I post more?


----------



## jalapeno (Apr 12, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
Reason: flame war


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 12, 2008)

they ARE doing a great job
just be thankful this site is even up
and just cuz they moved your tasting urine topic
i mean, just try to see things from their side maybe?


----------



## psycoblaster (Apr 12, 2008)

@ jalapeno
Why are you even in GBAtemp anyways if all you are going to do is post something that is completely offtopic, while there are many more sites where you really discuss such stuff?
I feel like GBAtemp's offtopic section is more for us to talk about random stuff we have in mind, rather than a person that just suddenly arrived, doesn't know what the site is actually for, and post the most random thread, and whines about their thread being moved to the testing section, which he/she does not realize it was nessesary.
I see that the moderators of this site gives us more freedom than any other sites. 
Now I would want to see you in GBAtemp when CNET/Gamespot really does buy out the site, where all of your posts would be deleted and each "word" you use, you'll get moderated, and get banned without any notice.
If you have a problem with the moderators, why don't you go to a different site, without trying to make GBAtemp look bad?


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 12, 2008)

PapiChulo said:
			
		

> No. Moderators suck because instead of getting laid like the rest of humanity, they spend their time being hall-monitors telling kids to not run in the hallways. This is most likely represents the most substantial bit of power they will even experience so I won't begrudge them that. The more successful ones might evolve into Homeowners Association board members, that is if they move out of mom's basement.
> 
> That is all.


did you mean to post that at some other forum or something? because nothing of what you said is relevant.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 12, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Artheido (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not liking the sudden burst of sex thread...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mods are doing a great job so be grateful.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

How is this thread still active?

How are the "Have you ever ... " threads still active?


----------

